# Ismét áztak a tanárok -- majd hazamentek



## GeoCracker (2016 Február 14)

S akkor lezajlott a pedagógusok tüntetése. Ahogy több bejegyzés elején megtettem, itt is azzal kezdhetem: Sokan sokfélét fognak róla mondani, elemezni. Rendben is van. Talán az elemzések végére az is ki fog derülni, hogy tulajdonképpen miért, kikért, kik vezetésével tüntettek. Tudom, mindjárt jönnek a válaszok: mindez tudható. De vajon tényleg tudható? Tudják is? Az első reakciókat olvasgatva ez korántsem biztos.

Lázár azt mondta, hogy a tanárok balhézni akarnak. Ezek után a tüntetésen többször elhangzott, hogy nem balhézni akarnak. Ennek igazolására Sándor Mária öt perc néma csöndet kért a tüntetés végére. Aki, mint tudjuk, nem pedagógus. Ellenben, hogy az első harmad közepébe vágjak, annak a véleményének is hangot adott, hogy a tanárokról kell példát venni egységben. Egyébként azzal semmi baj, hogy más szervezetek is szolidárisak egy szakmai megmozdulással. Adott esetben legyenek is! De azért ugyebár a közvélemény felé mégis csak a pedagógusok által szervezett tüntetésként lett aposztrofálva a megmozdulás. Vagy mégsem? Mert az internetes egyik vélemény például azt mondja: „_Csak elfogult, ostoba lát benne tanártüntetést. Az oktatás szisztematikus, hozzánemértő szétverése elleni tüntetés volt. Ahol kisebbségben vettek részt tanárok is._” Az tehát szinte biztos, hogy valami kommunikációs hiba alakulhatott ki a szervezők, a résztvevők, és a híreket olvasók között. Tekintettel arra, hogy a bölcsődékben dolgozókkal, illetve a két tanári szakszervezettel legalább három, a pedagógiában érdekelt szakmai képviselet fellépett a színpadon, talán még a beszédet mondók is beleestek ebbe a hézagba.




Nem vitatva különben, hogy a magyar oktatás valóban romokban van, és bőven van mit számon kérni a politikán. S azt sem vitatva, hogy a béremelés önmagában nem is old meg talán mindent. De amennyiben bérkövetelés egyáltalán nem volt, akkor a kerekasztalon a miniszter miért tartotta szükségesnek a béremelést kiemelni? Csak nem azért, mert felajánlották, de a nyakas szakszervezet visszautasította azzal, hogy őket ez nem is érdekli? Erős kétségeim vannak. Úgyhogy még egy rés a kommunikációban. S lehet azt mondani, hogy ez egyetlen internetes vélemény. Azonban több fórum hozzászólásai alapján elég zavarosnak tűnik a köztudati kép. Csak abban bízok erősen, hogy a tüntetők többsége legalább a saját megjelenésének okaival tisztába keveredve jelent meg. Legyünk tehát optimisták ezt illetően.

Még a tüntetés elején, a korábbi bejegyzésekkel is összhangban azt a megjegyzést tettem, hogy: „_Valójában ez a mai tanár-tünti szerintem egy, a szakszervezetekkel előre lezsírozott gőzleeresztés_”. Azzal is kiegészítve, hogy „_Kár, mert jobb lenne, ha nem ez lenne. Ha kiderül, hogy mégsem, akkor majd örülök_”. Akkor még nem lehetett pontosan tudni, hogy hányan is lesznek jelen pontosan. Csak az látszott már pár napja körvonalazódni, hogy csak kiáltványok szintjén mozgó kommunikációs petárdákkal vannak sokan felszerelve a tüntetéshez. Miközben a kiáltványokhoz szolidaritást várnak el a társadalom nagyjaitól, az aprajával foglalkozók. Holott a kiáltvány az olyan valami, amitől a tanár-diák-szülő háromszög viszonyrendszere nem lesz okvetlenül jobb. Holott a társadalmi szolidaritáshoz ennek a viszonynak inkább jónak, mint rossznak kellene lennie. Személy szerint így sokkal hitelesebbnek éreztem volna a szolidaritás kölcsönösségének bejelentését. A kiáltvány első pontjaként azt beillesztve, hogy „_1. Teljes körű pályaalkalmassági vizsgálat_”. Hogy a szülők még véletlenül se találkozzanak azzal a laza ötöddel-hatoddal, akiket az iskolák közelébe sem szabadna engedni. Óvodától, egyetemi katedráig. Már csak azért is, mert mára sok ott ül közülük sok a kontraszelektált vezetői székekben. Így, bármilyen átalakításnál, bármilyen fizetésemelésnél ők fogják olvasni a névsort. Valamint ők fognak tárgyalni a szakszervezetekkel is adott esetben. De a szakszervezetekben akkor is előfordulhatnak, ha történetesen nem vezetők.

A kiáltvány továbbá olyan valami is, amivel nem lehet a táblára írni. Sem krétával sem egy optikai pozicionálóeszközzel. Ezzel szemben lehet vele követeléseket tolmácsolni. Kinek is? A regnáló kormánynak. Aki aztán fogja a követeléseket és teljesíti. Ezzel a gesztussal a tüntetés szervezői gyakorlatilag a hatalom kezébe tették le a döntést a követelmények teljesítéséről. Lehet persze ettől még azon polemizálni, hogy erővel vagy anélkül, és bezzeg milyen okosak, szépek és sokak voltunk. Lám-lám a hatalom teljesíti amit követeltünk. Ám a hatalom ettől még a helyén marad. Valójában, és lecsupaszítva, a csak követelésekkel előálló, de a teljesítést a hatalom kezébe tevő megmozdulás nem gyengíti, hanem erősíti a hatalmi patriarchátus önképét. Valamint a közképét is. Erre majd tessenek emlékezni, amikor a tüntetés eufóriája már elmúlik, de a hatalom jelenlegi struktúrája még megmarad. Lázár, a balhézós szövegével pedig elérte, amit akart. A tüntetők bementek az ő utcájába, és csendben nem csináltak semmit. Pusztán az a vágy, hogy megcáfolják Lázárt, úgy megbénította a tömeget, mint nyulat a reflektorfény.

Márpedig a hatalom struktúráját tekintve A PSZ elnökasszonya igen régi motoros. Annyira, hogy harminc éve nyüvi, még társadalmi berendezkedéseken is átnyúlva a szakszervezeti hierarchiát. Az a kiáltványalapú hatalom-erősítés egy ifjú segédoktatótól még lehet ifjonti hevület eredménye. Valakitől, aki belülről is pontosan ismerheti a diktatúrákban működő szakszervezeti megoldásokat, ezt csak erős fenntartásokkal tudom elfogadni. Ami természetesen marginális kérdés. Mármint, hogy nekem mi tetszik, vagy mi nem. De talán nem teljesen véletlen, hogy maradtak a kiáltványoknál, a követeléseknél, az alternatívák fel nem mutatásánál, a bizalmat erősítő pályaalkalmassági kérdések agyonhallgatásánál. Mely utóbbit2012-ben még Mendrey is fontosnak tartotta. De, talán az érintettek, az iskolaigazgatók körének áttekintése után valahogy kiszürkült a PDSZ köz-kommunikációjából is.

Így, miközben továbbra is tudom, hogy a véleményem a nagy eufóriában indifferens, talán mégis el kellene gondolkodni azokon a bizonyos alternatívákon. Beleértve az alternatív érdekképviselőket is. Mert biztos jó dolog megkiabáltatni a tömeget, hogy: lépjetek be a szakszervezetbe. De nagyon nem lenne mindegy, hogy melyikbe, és annak ki, illetve a hatalom felé mennyire gazsuláló a vezetője. S persze egy tüntetés célját illetően kicsit messzebbre tekinteni, mint a csoportos megjelenés katarzisa, és a kimerítő szövegek végighallgatásának sikerélménye.

*Andrew_s*


----------



## hegiv (2016 Február 18)

Egyetértek. 
Tavaly volt a hallgatók tüntetés sorozata, az is elhalt, így is, úgy is csökkentették a támogatott helyek számát (Pécsett pl. csak fizetős jogászképzés maradt!), gyakorlatilag részlegesen bevezették a tandíjat, aminek a minimális összegének bevezetésének ötletébe Gyurcsány belebukott (részben ebbe) , a Fidesz úgy felspannolta ellene a híveit ill. megvezette a tömegeket, akik viszont később mint a birka, beletörődtek, kivéve a tüntetők, de ők se mentek semmire. 
Ami az érdekképviseleteket illeti: nem hiszek bennük, ld. a Magyar Orvosi Kamarát - csak beszélnek, jól élnek a befizetett borsos tagdíjból (ami kötelező, mert a nélkül nem lehet dolgozni!), de nem tudnak (?) elérni semmit.


----------



## GeoCracker (2016 Február 18)

hegiv írta:


> csak beszélnek, jól élnek a befizetett borsos tagdíjból


Szinte biztos vagyok, hogy van egy iskolaiakadémiai réteg, akinek a jelenlegi feudális oktatáspolitikum teljesen jó. Jól él belőle és esze ágában sincs változtatni


----------



## hegiv (2016 Február 19)

http://www.168ora.hu/velemeny/pedagogus-tuntetes-demokracia-giro-szasz-matolcsy-habony-143052.html


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Február 19)

Outsider nyafogás a szösszenet. Az egész megmozdulás szervezése nem a szakszervezetekről és nem a rendszermegdöntéséről szólt. A szétvert és hozzánemértő módon (a minnél több pénzkivonás elve által vezérelt) központosított, dróton rángatott bábok által vezérelt új népnemzetyi együttműködő oktatási rendszer ellen.
Az önálló, inviduális oktatásról. Mert az oktatás színvonala meghatározó a jövőre nézve. A regnáló szélsőbaloldali rezsimen már nem lehet segíteni, őket már rég tönkretette a szülői saller. Őket idomították, nem nevelték. Ebből köszönik, a tiltakozók nem kérnek.
A jó oktatási rendszer ideológia mentes. És a kormányokon átívelő.
Az ostobáké nem. Ők leegyszerűsítik balhéra, bérkövetelésre, szakszervezetre. És megválasztják azokat, akik a gyerekeikből félhülye bérrabszolgát "gyártatnak" és közben kilopják még a szemüket is.


----------



## GeoCracker (2016 Február 19)

Chalamade írta:


> Outsider nyafogás a szösszenet. Az egész megmozdulás szervezése nem a szakszervezetekről és nem a rendszermegdöntéséről szólt. A szétvert és hozzánemértő módon (a minnél több pénzkivonás elve által vezérelt) központosított, dróton rángatott bábok által vezérelt új népnemzetyi együttműködő oktatási rendszer ellen.


Honnan tudod, hogy a szerző nem-e tanár? 
S akkor ezek szerint mégis rendszerdöntésről szólt? Az oktatási rendszer is rendszer 


Chalamade írta:


> Az önálló, inviduális oktatásról


Marhaságá, már bocs. Nincs önálló, individuális oktatás. Legfeljebb egy lakatlan szigeten. 


Chalamade írta:


> A regnáló szélsőbaloldali rezsimen már nem lehet segíteni, őket már rég tönkretette a szülői saller.


Akkor tehát,. ha nem szól a megdöntésének a vágyáról sem a tanártünti, akkor szerinted a tanárok szerint ez így teljesen rendben van? 


Chalamade írta:


> A jó oktatási rendszer ideológia mentes. És a kormányokon átívelő.


Az eleje nem igaz, a másik (kormányokon átívelőség) igen. Az ideológia nem csak a bolsevizmus vagy keresztényfundamentalista kategóriákat jelenti. Szerintem


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Február 20)

Kibic.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 20)

Szerintem itt vesztette el a 2018- as valasztast az Orban.
Olyan sok problema van ,az oktatassal , hogy lehetelenseg rendbe hozni, Foleg ugy hogy ne erosodjon fel a sok mas elegedetlen 
ember mintat latva ha a pedagogusoknak sikerul akkor nekik is. Egeszsegugy, buszosok, es meg millio egy foglakozasban ahol a fenyezes mellett meg is ugy nez ki rosszabbul elnek az emberek.
A masik szempont ki tudja a sok titkositas utan mennyi penzt kaptak az oktatas modernizalasra az Eu tol ami abbol allt hogy a KlIKK megszuletett , ebbol visszakozni se tudnak ha akarnanak se mert akkor ott is leegnek ,es lehet meg a penzt is vissza kell fizetni.


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Szerintem itt vesztette el a 2018- as valasztast az Orban.


Mar szinte biztosnak tunik....
...es utana....?
Ki?


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 20)

Nem a jobbik , mert az kiirja az orszagot az eubol.
Ha lesz mar progroma a partoknak feltesszuk es lehet megvitatni, es onnan mar az otthoniak dontese.


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Nem a jobbik , mert az kiirja az orszagot az eubol.
> Ha lesz mar progroma a partoknak feltesszuk es lehet megvitatni, es onnan mar az otthoniak dontese.


Egy orszag ellenzek nelkul....shitty...


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 20)

Van ott ellenzek , majd osszefognak ha nem megy onnalloan.
Bizd mar ra az otthoniakra mit fognak donteni, hogy Orbanbol sokuknak elege van az azert lathato.


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Van ott ellenzek , majd osszefognak ha nem megy onnalloan.
> Bizd mar ra az otthoniakra mit fognak donteni, hogy Orbanbol sokuknak elege van az azert lathato.


89 ota csak mindig rosszabb lett,mindegy ki uralkodik....ezutan miert lenne mas?


----------



## GeoCracker (2016 Február 20)

Okorporkolt írta:


> ...es utana....?
> Ki?


Ezt a kérdést feszegettem már 2013-ban is. A választ ismerjük....


----------

